# Noisy Sponge Filter!



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

I have a sponge filter for the new 39L (10 gallon). And it's.. REALLY noisy. 

I have a pretty powerful external pump with its tubing attached directly to the filter. The flow seems _massive_, and that burbling sound the filter makes is very noisy. I'm wondering if I'm just not doing it right. I've never used this kind of filter before..

I have got a little valve thing to stick on the tubing, with a flow adjust knob but I'm kind of worried about whether having that too low will mess my pump up (pump is suitable for up to 100L/50G).

Is there any way to baffle/cut the flow down/shut it the hell up?

I know -nothing- about filters, pumps, tubing, valves etc, so any advice would be welcome. My experience with filters is trickle/sump things with a small submersible pump in the IQ tanks.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

adjusting the flow wont do anything to the pump... But sponge filters ARE noisy. what with the bubbling and the airpump sound. I usually rest the pump on some kind of solid surface and elevate it with something soft to lessen the noise. I think you should go for a HOB or one of those underwater ones. they're much kinder on the ears.


----------



## Bounce (May 26, 2012)

Are you using an air stone inside your sponge filter (attached under the bullseye)? If not, I've heard that that can make them loud. 

I've always used air stones in all my sponge filters and haven't ever noticed them making any noise at all.


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

Bounce - I am not using an airstone.. but I have one! :-D Okay, will give that a try.  Thanks for the tip!

Aokashi, thanks - I can't use a HOB in this tank, might resort to other kind if the airstone doesn't significantly help. Pity, though, I like the principle of the sponge filter.


Cheers!


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

I've never had a quiet sponge filter. The only quiet filters are canisters. I'm pretty sure sponge filters are just noisy by nature.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Airstones provide more and smaller bubbles which are quieter. I laid a small square of 1/2 thick foam over the top of mine. Quieter and less surface agitation. That little valve thingy is much better than trying to tie the tubing into a knot. Like most filters in a Betta tank, they're way overpowered.

I wrapped my Tetra Whisper (ha!) pump in a towel and hung it. It's still too loud.

Add the fact that it increases my pH by driving out CO2, I'm fed up and looking to sell at least one of them.

The principle is elegant and they make good biomedia, but.....


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

Thank you, everyone.. I appear to have solved the major noise issue. 

I put a valve in and adjusted the flow down to absolute minimum .. and that terrible BURBLEBURBLE mini-tsunami is now a low and bearable hum and some nice surface movement as desired.


----------



## Bounce (May 26, 2012)

I'm glad you found a solution. I love my sponge filters. I keep a couple of extras running in my 75 gallon tank not only for supplemental filtration, but also to always have a seeded sponge in case I have to set up a hospital or quarantine tank. 

Like I said, I have just always used an air stone inside my sponge filters basically because I thought you had to. lol It wasn't until later that I read several places that using them makes the filters quieter. 

Now I'm curious about how loud they are without the air stone and am going to have to remove mine to see! :lol:


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

There's no place to fit an airstone into the one I have.. but wow, the valve helped a lot! On higher flow without the valve I could barely hear the TV.. plus, the sound is just a very annoying one, lol. 

Happy with it, now.


----------

